# Stripers around Atlantic City



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Are they catching any strpers around AC or Brigantine yet???


----------



## rider3 (Jun 8, 2008)

yes they are. I was in brig. last night and diddent catch a thing, but they are there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep they are around.


----------



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

i was in brig this past sunday and it seemed like that was the only day it slowed down - hopefully its better this sun after the storm


----------

